# Java Zeichnungsprogramm



## gast (16. Jan 2004)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand ein gutes Java Zeichnungsprogramm, bei welchem man den Quellcode nach eigenem Bedarf erweitern kann?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Roar (16. Jan 2004)

heir: http://www.jphotobrushpro.com/ is so ziemlich das beste was ich kenne. aber is nicht kostenlos, glaub ich. und open source erst recht nicht. es gibt sicher sehr gute open source projekte.. einfach mal googlen.


----------



## Nobody (16. Jan 2004)

schreibs evtl mal bei projekten rein und such dir ein paar mann. das ganze wird sicherlich was, freiwillige hats genug.

ich hätte schon lust mich in einen neuen teil einzuarbeiten, aber ich hab grad ein andere projekt bekommen und hab noch 2 eigene dinge auf eis liegen aus zeitmangel


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jan 2004)

hab zwar auch keine zeit, aber interessieren würde mich das schon.


----------



## bröggle (18. Jan 2004)

warum spricht hier keiner Sourceforge.net an???

da gibts mehr als genug solche Projekte, auch in java

Das sind mal alle grafikprogramme, du musst nur noch nach der sprache (also java) suchen, da man entweder nach topic oder sprache suchen kann    

http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/trove_list.php?form_cat=108


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jan 2004)

aber so'n eigenes kleines progrämchen wäre doch vieleicht auch ganz witzig.


----------

